# Type me and my boyfriend based on pic



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

View attachment 268882


----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

oooh. burn. xO
I think you genuinely seem more happier with the dude, it's just a more content aura. haha. As for type, I think your beau looks like an ISFP or an ISTP


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Infp


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I would have made 1000 more just to annoy you, but since you are a nobody it's not worth my time.


Not everybody is nobody. And he certainly had a reason to answer in such a way.

Oh, and by the way. I don't think many boyfriends would allow a girlfriend to post a photo with him in it to a thread that some random people are watching. Thus, this thread doesn't make much sense (if you didn't want it to focus only on you).

Yeah, I'm probably being harsh, but just think about it.

Oh, and by the way, there's already a separate forum about typing.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> I would have made 1000 more just to annoy you, but since you are a nobody it's not worth my time.


oh im sure he did not mean any harm. i think he is just pointing out that there are better place to "show off". look, PerC even made a spam section just for this purpose .


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

PaintedVixen said:


> oooh. burn. xO
> I think you genuinely seem more happier with the dude, it's just a more content aura. haha. As for type, I think your beau looks like an ISFP or an ISTP


I'm pretty sure he is ISFP/ISTP as well. Leaning on ISFP.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Necrilia said:


> Wow.
> 
> I really hurt you.


No. I just enjoy insulting people who are being unnecessarily rude. I was waiting for a comeback though. Please write one cause this is getting boring too soon.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

johnson.han.3 said:


> oh im sure he did not mean any harm. i think he is just pointing out that there are better place to "show off". look, PerC even made a spam section just for this purpose .
> 
> View attachment 268834


Showing off? I'll take it as a compliment.


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> No. I just enjoy insulting people who are being unnecessarily rude. I was waiting for a comeback though. Please write one cause this is getting boring too soon.


Nah. I don't dedicate my time to unimportant people.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Showing off? I'll take it as a compliment.


might aswell lol, i would suggest you take every bit of it xD *who knows when the next one comes right? gotta save up for a rainy day!*

i was originally going to make you infer the bolded part and not actually write it out, but I changed my mind and wrote it out because idk if you will get it or not on your own and miss my point. your welcome xD


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Necrilia said:


> Nah. I don't dedicate my time to unimportant people.


In the time that it took you to write that sentence you could have written a witty comeback (not one which you stole from me).


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Necrilia said:


> Nah. I don't dedicate my time to unimportant people.


apparently your comback wasn't witty, and mine was too witty that she didnt get it, how about you and I write one together xD

anyways back to topic, not sure, too much make up covering your face, so could be any type underneth. its like wearing a halloween mask and make me guess your type xD

as for your bf, uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sure why not.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

johnson.han.3 said:


> apparently your comback wasn't witty, and mine was too witty that she didnt get it, how about you and I write one together xD
> 
> anyways back to topic, not sure, too much make up covering your face, so could be any type underneth. its like wearing a halloween mask and make me guess your type xD
> 
> as for your bf, uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sure why not.


Can I ask you a sincere question right now? Does it matter if she was showing off or not? I think your, as well as a few other people's, comments in this thread were unnecessarily rude. She was asking a question. If you don't want to answer then don't. But attacking her looks now? Thats a low blow. It looks like you didn't forget to be mean this time around. Congrats.


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Can I ask you a sincere question right now? Does it matter if she was showing off or not? I think your, as well as a few other people's, comments in this thread were unnecessarily rude. She was asking a question. If you don't want to answer then don't. But attacking her looks now? Thats a low blow. It looks like you didn't forget to be mean this time around. Congrats.


you stole the words out of my mouth :blushed:


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> It was barely any makeup. But hey, I didn't grow up as part of the Discovery Channel's Bush Family as you did. Sure, in your neighborhood females might have beards and mustaches as a sign of fertility. Too bad women don't look like that everywhere - you sure stole all the hotties.
> 
> Also, I'm not going to take any beauty/relationship advice from a lonely sad nerd who has nothing better to do on Saturday than bully a girl on PerC for asking what her and her bf's type might be.


says the horder, its only a little crowded xD


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Can I ask you a sincere question right now? Does it matter if she was showing off or not? I think your, as well as a few other people's, comments in this thread were unnecessarily rude. She was asking a question. If you don't want to answer then don't. But attacking her looks now? Thats a low blow. It looks like you didn't forget to be mean this time around. Congrats.


truthfully, I am not being rude. Sincerely me.

if you read my post, you will realize I have not said anything actually rude. smart ass maybe lol, rude? absolutely not xD LOL


----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Neuroticon said:


>


lol

i understand that Fi users are very senstive, and they are the only type that think of me as insensitive lol. I shouldnt use the word think, rather Feel. yes they feel that I am insensitive, but if you think about it, an ISFJ being insensitive? o= is that possible? xD

I know im just making it worse, lol and I apologize, i like. INFP, ISFP, ENFP, and ESFP because they always cracks me up xD. they are so dramatic xD its a lot of fun to poke at them. 

there was this one ESFP girl who was bouncing around like nuts, and i said wow you have so much energy. suddenly she became self conscious and her expression changed. I felt sooooooo bad =[[[


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

@*TheProphetLaLa*

So?

Just because Neuroticon and I don't share same opinions with you doesn't mean we shouldn't post on this thread. 
"Going strong"?
Obviously yes.


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys, could we just get back on topic on what L'enfant originally wanted. This is her thread after all.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Can I ask you a sincere question right now? Does it matter if she was showing off or not? I think your, as well as a few other people's, comments in this thread were unnecessarily rude. She was asking a question. If you don't want to answer then don't. But attacking her looks now? Thats a low blow. It looks like you didn't forget to be mean this time around. Congrats.


you offically made me feel bad. happy now? if so, then your happiness is build upon my unhappiness. see how selfish that is xD. 

ok ok i am done. I am not being serious here. sorry for the confusion. i thought it was pretty clear that I am not being serious with all the {xD and lols)


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

@L'Enfant Terrible Not sure if anyone else is having problems with it, but your attachment doesn't work.


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> @L'Enfant Terrible Not sure if anyone else is having problems with it, but your attachment doesn't work.


Think she deleted it after the comments started lol >.> just noticed.


----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

PaintedVixen said:


> Guys, could we just get back on topic on what L'enfant originally wanted. This is her thread after all.


Problem with so-called thread is - it shouldn't exist in the first place. She already made one, and it was unnecessary as well. There are tons of threads dedicated to typing based on looks. If you want to show off and spam pics - fine. But what's the point of starting a new thread other than the need of exscessive attention?

It's kind of funny how some users always resort to personal attacks when they get their fragile feelings hurt. Hence the Fi pic.

Also calling someone a "lonely sad nerd with nothing to do on a Saturday night" raises the question - what are *you* doing with your Saturday night other than insulting that same nerd?


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Neuroticon said:


> Problem with so-called thread is - it shouldn't exist in the first place. She already made one, and it was unnecessary as well. There are tons of threads dedicated to typing based on looks. If you want to show off and spam pics - fine. But what's the point of starting a new thread other than the need of *exscessive attention*?
> 
> It's kind of funny how some users always resort to personal attacks when they get their fragile feelings hurt. Hence the Fi pic.
> 
> Also calling someone a "lonely sad nerd with nothing to do on a Saturday night" raises the question - what are *you* doing with your Saturday night other than insulting that same nerd?


Whats wrong with excessive attention? Is she breaking some rule that I'm not aware of? If so then report the thread to the mods and let them take care of it. And you were being rude in her other thread as well. "Whats up with the lips?" <<Really now? I don't want to derail this thread anymore but I don't agree with your actions.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

johnson.han.3 said:


> lol
> 
> i understand that Fi users are very senstive, and they are the only type that think of me as insensitive lol. I shouldnt use the word think, rather Feel. yes they feel that I am insensitive, but if you think about it, an ISFJ being insensitive? o= is that possible? xD
> 
> ...


The amount of idiocy and illiteracy in your post is astonishing. You have the grammar and stylistics of a 10 year old. Abominable.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> The amount of idiocy and illiteracy in your post is astonishing. You have the grammar and stylistics of a 10 year old. Abominable.


people say i act like 12, and i feel like 6, and now i have a grammer skill of 10. just how old am i actually?


----------



## Neuroticon (Jun 29, 2012)

johnson.han.3 said:


> people say i act like 12, and i feel like 6, and now i have a grammer skill of 10. just how old am i actually?


9. Do the math, bruh.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Neuroticon said:


> Problem with so-called thread is - it shouldn't exist in the first place. She already made one, and it was unnecessary as well. There are tons of threads dedicated to typing based on looks. If you want to show off and spam pics - fine. But what's the point of starting a new thread other than the need of exscessive attention?
> 
> It's kind of funny how some users always resort to personal attacks when they get their fragile feelings hurt. Hence the Fi pic.
> 
> Also calling someone a "lonely sad nerd with nothing to do on a Saturday night" raises the question - what are *you* doing with your Saturday night other than insulting that same nerd?


Consider for a second the possibility that I was not showing off. There is Facebook,Instagram and a bunch of other sites for just exactly that. I was asking a question. This thread was meant to see if there is a correlation between how people perceive others just by looking at them and their actual personality. It was my bf and I because we are both interested in this and we are complete opposites personality-wise which is in itself interesting (at least for me,maybe not for you).

I do not need some strangers telling me I'm pretty. I know I'm doing fine. And I'm probably prettier than your girlfriend too. (it's a joke don't get defensive - no need to show that Fi right).

My feelings are not fragile. I am not hurt. I am however confused by such erratic behaviour. If someone would explain to me why a bunch of people would suddenly be rude to somebody they don't know just because they posted some pictures asking a question that would be just dandy. It's irrational.

And being the rational being you obviously are you must already know that I called you a sad pathetic nerd because you are. Hehe joking. Because you were being rude in the first place.

Capisci?


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

I wanna give input, but I can't see the picture when I click the link! Did you take it down?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

Shotophop said:


> I wanna give input, but I can't see the picture when I click the link! Did you take it down?


Yes I did. I will upload it again if you want to. Thanks.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Visually typing is never accurate, but whatevs.

Your boyfriend seems IxFP. And you... ESxx. I have a feeling your eye makeup plays a big part in visually typing you. I think if you had minimal eye makeup, I might see more ESFP, but with it you seem very... thick skinned and cold. No offense.  

ESFP/ESTJ/ENTJ for you.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

perpetuallyreticent said:


> Visually typing is never accurate, but whatevs.
> 
> Your boyfriend seems IxFP. And you... ESxx. I have a feeling your eye makeup plays a big part in visually typing you. I think if you had minimal eye makeup, I might see more ESFP, but with it you seem very... thick skinned and cold. No offense.
> 
> ESFP/ESTJ/ENTJ for you.


Pretty sure you won't care but here's a "lighter" one.

View attachment 268898


----------

